# Different serra from Brazil



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#1 : compressus group (caught from Manaus to 300 km north on the Rio *****)














































# 2 : ??? (caught from Manaus to 300 km north on the Rio *****)



















# 3 : rhombeus ? altispinis ? (caught on the Amazone, 20km west of Manaus)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you are so lucky!!! Great pics and looks like you had a good time catching lots of species of Ps there.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Very interesting juvi pattern on the first one....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

any idea on what those are?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice pic...very luck to have your hand on thos piranha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ill give u $150 for a live










OR


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

alot of those brazilian serrasalmus look identical to the ones joe is selling and that many board members now own.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ill give u $250 in raw rich american money


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no idea what those are but i like the last one. maybe a type of rhom.

nice fish thats forsure!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Must of had tons of fun exploring the river and catching great looking p's.. Nice Pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Old thread..... Just search for Adrein's posts( french toast) plenty of more pictures and discussion aout what the fish are.........


----------

